# Minoru Honda interview



## Timppa (Dec 11, 2016)

Flew 7+ hour missions to Guadalcanal.
Joined Genda's 343rd Kokutai.
Witnessed Hiroshima A-bomb closely.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JitLr5D7LSI_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2016)

Interesting.
Thanks for sharing, Timppa.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2016)

Excellent stuff..


----------

